# Kittens in my kitchen!



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

We have barn cats, one of which have birth to four. One died, and a couple weeks later, another did too. She now neglects the other two that are left. Being the animal lover I am, I put them in a shoebox (after asking my parents ) in the kitchen. (Don't worry, away from all food!) I mixed up some goat milk replacer and fed it to then, as they liked it!! So now I have kittens in my kitchen... The things I do....


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Awww


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Aww! They're adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice job! How often are you feeding them?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice job! How often are you feeding them?


Every couple hours... Idk, how often SHOULD I be feeding them?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So cute. I have an orphan kitten in my kitchen as well. Luckily, he has a couple of friends.
They have been together for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> So cute. I have an orphan kitten in my kitchen as well. Luckily, he has a couple of friends.
> They have been together for a couple of weeks.


That is too adorable.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I too have adorable kittens. Having barn kittens in my house has become so common. I started saving up change to get every kitten fixed that I could.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> So cute. I have an orphan kitten in my kitchen as well. Luckily, he has a couple of friends.
> They have been together for a couple of weeks.


Oh my goodness, what a cute trio!!! Adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It has been a riot. First I had a single chick hatch on a heating pad. Then I found a baby bunny in the goat pen and put them together. The chick totally imprinted on the bunny. Then, this kitten was abandoned and was crying constantly. So, hoping the bunny would keep him warm and quiet, I put him in with them. Now, even though the bunny kind of seems to wonder what is going on, all three of them curl up together at night.

I meant to ask what goat milk formula you use. I was just using straight goat milk but he got constipated so I started adding fish oil to his bottles. He is doing pretty well now.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They are too cute!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Those kittens are gonna get super cute here in a sec...


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> It has been a riot. First I had a single chick hatch on a heating pad. Then I found a baby bunny in the goat pen and put them together. The chick totally imprinted on the bunny. Then, this kitten was abandoned and was crying constantly. So, hoping the bunny would keep him warm and quiet, I put him in with them. Now, even though the bunny kind of seems to wonder what is going on, all three of them curl up together at night.
> 
> I meant to ask what goat milk formula you use. I was just using straight goat milk but he got constipated so I started adding fish oil to his bottles. He is doing pretty well now.


That's so sweet!!! 
Um, I don't remember!  I'll get back to you on that in the morning!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Littlegoatgirl you remind me of my folks. Dad heard a starved, abandoned kitten raising cain in one of the ranch outbuildings. He found it and took it into Mom who started feeding him with an eyedropper. They named him Bob and took him with them everywhere they went because he needed to be fed every couple of hours. Bob was adopted by a really nice family at some point down the road. The really interesting part of this little story is that Dad hates cats! Yeah, right. Actually he isn't particularly fond of cats, but he would never, ever allow an animal to starve or even go hungry. Good on you for taking care of these little ones, and I hope they grow up to be fat, sassy cats and live a good life!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

That's how my dad is. He... Is not find of cats. At all. But every now and then there's one he likes that he'll pet and stuff. He was actually the one that told me what I could feed them with and helped me bring them in! I was so surprised! But the again, he would never leave an animal (that's not a threat to my animals) to die.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

My dad is the same way! :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How are your babies?
I had to let the chicken go out to the barnyard when I got up one morning to find him on the kitchen table. I decided to put Jessica into the rabbit enclosure. Although she was a great *bunny momma* I think she is relieved to be with her own kind. 
I was worried about the kitten crying at night but, lo, my son came in with an orange kitten he found wondering in the yard. They are now happy together and I think we may end up with a couple of housecats. So far they are using the litter box and that is good. Hiding poop in the house is usually what gets cats banished to the outside.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

They're adorable! Thanks for asking, but they both passed.

One passed over night after I posted this.
The other was fine, and mom let home nurse, so we let him be. Then one day, he just disappeared!  we have no idea what happened to him! But that's okay, we still have plenty other barn kitties


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, I'm sorry bout that! At least you have more!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah it was sad after doing so much for them, but it's okay!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am very sorry you lost them. I would be sad indeed if I lost my boys after bonding with them. (We have a few too many cats as well.)


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Very sad, it tough for the little ones sometimes, the odds are just stacked against them, but you gave it a good shot....


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts everyone. I guess there's always the next litter.


----------

